# HCG levels rising VERY slightly - but empty sac?



## tj1980

Hi ladies

I've posted on here couple times in last week and I'm going out of my mind.

Last week at 6 wks i had a scan but had an irregluar empty sac and Dr told me I'm going to MC and my HCG levels will reduce. But they have gone from 4000 to 5000 (48 hrs later) and then 6000 (48 hrs after that). The nurses keep telling me that this isn't a viable pregnancy as these levels should double every 48-72 hrs, which they are not. The Dr doesn't think it's ectopic as I have no pain.

I have yet more blood tests tomorrow (the 5th set in a week) and a scan on Thurs. But why do they keep testing if it isn't viable?

I just want some answers from the hospital and am such an emotional wreck at the moment. It's like my life has come to a stop.

If anyone has been through a similar thing I'd love to hear your outcome.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

The general word is - as long as they are rising there is hope.

I had a similar situation with levels, but they did see a heartbeat - but the heartbeat stopped at 7 weeks (we saw it at 6 wks, another scan at 8 wks showed it had stopped a week prior)...

I will pray for you - there is always hope, and a heartbeat is not always seen right away.

At risk of hurting your feelings, I would say emotionally prepare for the worst - and I only say this from personal experience. I think being emotionally prepared for the possibility, eased the pain a little. Nothing makes it good or ok - but it's better to be aware and prepared than blindsided.

Always keep the candle of hope burning - as you never know for sure!

Take care,

Tina:hugs:


----------



## tj1980

Thanks Tina

I think I have prepared myself for the worst but because my HCG levels are rising it's just messing with my mind. I really want closure on this chapter of my life and can't seem to as the whole process seems long and drawn out. I'm just waiting for the inevitable really.

But thank you x


----------



## hippylittlej

I agree, while they are rising at least you have hope. I really do wish you the very best.


----------



## moonmama

cant give you any advice but :hugs: and hope you get the answers you need soon! fx x


----------



## woohoo

hi hun, my last mc was the same as urs and unfortunately i did mc. i went in 4 an early scan due 2 mc and they just found a sac and thought mayb i was just earlier than i thought and tested my hcg which came back at 7000 something. i had 2 go bk 48hrs l8r and was told my hcg levels had rose to 8000 something but still a empty sac again. they sed my pregnancy wasnt viable and i would eventually mc, they were worried about eptopic but as i hadnt any pain, i kinda knew i was going 2 mc. they kept me going up there 4 10days til eventually i started bleeding. they did want 2 do medical management mc but i just wanted to do it naturally.

hope things work out 4 u hun, 6weeks can still abit early 2 c anything, some ppl dont c anything til 7 weeks. let us know how u get on. 
x


----------



## tj1980

woohoo said:


> hi hun, my last mc was the same as urs and unfortunately i did mc. i went in 4 an early scan due 2 mc and they just found a sac and thought mayb i was just earlier than i thought and tested my hcg which came back at 7000 something. i had 2 go bk 48hrs l8r and was told my hcg levels had rose to 8000 something but still a empty sac again. they sed my pregnancy wasnt viable and i would eventually mc, they were worried about eptopic but as i hadnt any pain, i kinda knew i was going 2 mc. they kept me going up there 4 10days til eventually i started bleeding. they did want 2 do medical management mc but i just wanted to do it naturally.
> 
> hope things work out 4 u hun, 6weeks can still abit early 2 c anything, some ppl dont c anything til 7 weeks. let us know how u get on.
> x


That seems to be exactly what I'm going through. My blood tests today show that my HCG have dropped very slighty, so maybe my Mc will start now. I've got a scan booked in for Thurs, but I just want this whole process to end.

Everytime I have a twinge, or go to the loo (tmi), I expect to find bleeding. I'm a teacher and I really don't want to start bleeding in front of a bunch of 15 yr olds. Arggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....this whole thing is too much to handle!!!


----------



## lilwelsh1

:hugs: sorry you are going through this. xx


----------



## tj1980

lilwelsh1 said:


> :hugs: sorry you are going through this. xx

Thank you.

Before going through this myself I didn't quite understand what a MC was. I am (would have been) 7 weeks today and already I had thought about everything...when my 12 weeks would be up so I could tell everybody....names...what I could wear to xmas parties....when to start mat leave....the list is endless. 

But posting on baby and bump and hearing from others who have gone through the same thing has been really helpful - so thank you all x :thumbup:


----------



## lilwelsh1

tj1980 said:


> lilwelsh1 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry you are going through this. xx
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Before going through this myself I didn't quite understand what a MC was. I am (would have been) 7 weeks today and already I had thought about everything...when my 12 weeks would be up so I could tell everybody....names...what I could wear to xmas parties....when to start mat leave....the list is endless.
> 
> But posting on baby and bump and hearing from others who have gone through the same thing has been really helpful - so thank you all x :thumbup:Click to expand...

I can relate completely, I didnt fully understand mc either, and thought because I had 2 children already my chances of losing were slim to zero. I feel quite cheeky for saying that as i realised nature doesnt consider anything, what happens sadly happens. 
Im so glad this site is here as I find even my own family struggle to listen to me or say anything let alone the right thing. 
I had made loads of plans too, the date I was going to confirm the pregnancy with the doctor, chose a pram I liked, thought about a savings club for baby gear, I do feel silly for thinking i had loads of time. I had already told a few people a few of which have been fantastic, unfortunately the ladies who are still pregnant have avoided me like the plague. I imagine the offers to go baby shopping have been withdrawn, I still want to celebrate their happy news. its not their fault this happened to me. 
sorry im going on. 
I wish you all the best hope you have some answers soon :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## tj1980

You're not going on at all, it makes me feel sane cos not only one feeling like this!!!!!

Take care xx


----------



## hippylittlej

tj1980 said:


> lilwelsh1 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry you are going through this. xx
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Before going through this myself I didn't quite understand what a MC was. I am (would have been) 7 weeks today and already I had thought about everything...when my 12 weeks would be up so I could tell everybody....names...what I could wear to xmas parties....when to start mat leave....the list is endless.
> 
> But posting on baby and bump and hearing from others who have gone through the same thing has been really helpful - so thank you all x :thumbup:Click to expand...

I feel this, I would have been 12 weeks on Friday and this was the week we were going to tell everyone. I even picked out an outfit for my friends wedding at the end of the month and now it is useless to me. 

It is really tough but B&B has helped me a lot. I go back to work Friday which is going to be my next big step. 

:hugs:


----------



## tj1980

Tina_TTC2 said:


> The general word is - as long as they are rising there is hope.
> 
> I had a similar situation with levels, but they did see a heartbeat - but the heartbeat stopped at 7 weeks (we saw it at 6 wks, another scan at 8 wks showed it had stopped a week prior)...
> 
> I will pray for you - there is always hope, and a heartbeat is not always seen right away.
> 
> At risk of hurting your feelings, I would say emotionally prepare for the worst - and I only say this from personal experience. I think being emotionally prepared for the possibility, eased the pain a little. Nothing makes it good or ok - but it's better to be aware and prepared than blindsided.
> 
> Always keep the candle of hope burning - as you never know for sure!
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Tina:hugs:

Had U/S scan today and a heartbeat was detected. The nurse was shocked and didnt expect it. She has advised that in her experience women tend to mc with experiences similar to mine. Got another scan in 2 weeks. 

I've prepared myself for the worst because deep down i know everything is going against me. But the waiting game is just unbearable.


----------



## ncmommy

That is amazing news! I know you don't want to get your hopes up but sounds like you have a little fighter in there! Fx'd that you keep progressing well!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

that really is awesome news! also I was going to say that once HCG gets in to the 1000's it takes longer for it to double - or so I heard anyways I have everyting X'd for you xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh this is good news. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## tj1980

Thank you so much ladies. My next scan is on the 16th so I'll keep you posted x


----------



## SugarFairy

Thats great that they detected a heartbeat! Everything crossed for you x


----------



## lilwelsh1

oh i cant believe they detected a heartbeat! that is such a positive sign. fingers x'ed for your next scan. thats really good news xx :hugs:


----------



## tj1980

Hi all,

My outcome doesn't look good. Been bleeding lightly over past 30 hours or so but it's constant bleeding now (dark brown in colour sorry tmi). I have quite bad pains that feel like period pains but are going further down than a normal period...so I'm thinking that the mc is now taking its toll. My lower back is killing!

xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh that doesn't sound too good at all. make sure you take some pain killers. I'm sorry you are going through this :( :hugs:


----------



## jaffacake

Oh I'm sorry to read this. I'm going through the same thing with them seeing an empty sac at 6 weeks, I'm now waiting for blood results. This is such an emotional rollercoaster. Just wanted to send you a big hug x


----------



## tj1980

jaffacake said:


> Oh I'm sorry to read this. I'm going through the same thing with them seeing an empty sac at 6 weeks, I'm now waiting for blood results. This is such an emotional rollercoaster. Just wanted to send you a big hug x

Thank you.

6 weeks can be too early for a scan to be done so the hosp may want to do another in 7-10 days. I had a second scan after 7 days and a heartbeat was found but unfortunately I had other issues going on too such as an irregular shaped sac. 

Good luck on the blood test results - I'll keep my fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## jaffacake

tj1980 said:


> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry to read this. I'm going through the same thing with them seeing an empty sac at 6 weeks, I'm now waiting for blood results. This is such an emotional rollercoaster. Just wanted to send you a big hug x
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 6 weeks can be too early for a scan to be done so the hosp may want to do another in 7-10 days. I had a second scan after 7 days and a heartbeat was found but unfortunately I had other issues going on too such as an irregular shaped sac.
> 
> Good luck on the blood test results - I'll keep my fingers crossed!!!!!Click to expand...

Just to update....I've just called for my blood results and they have risen (but not doubled). I have to go back for another scan tomorrow morning. So nervous x


----------



## Pippin

Oh my goodness hon just caught up with you and this thread. What a turn of events and still hope yet I feel. Bleeding can happen so who knows. I'll be thinking if you tomorrow. I still haven't started bleeding but I can feel it coming. Fingers crossed for a fighter. Xxx


----------



## tj1980

[/QUOTE]Just to update....I've just called for my blood results and they have risen (but not doubled). I have to go back for another scan tomorrow morning. So nervous x[/QUOTE]

Hey just thought i'd see how your scan went.


----------



## Tor

Hi Tj, 

Don't give up hope i was told i was going to MC and given painkillers and sent on my way my bloods were going up and they said as long as they go up by 66% in 48 hours that is fine but because of the irregular empty sac i was told this was irrelevant, anyone i went back after 2 weeks i presume to check everything had gone but i had had no bleeding/pain and lo and behold there was baby and HB and sac was perfectly normal again, the nurses couldn't explain how it had made such a turn around but it just shows these things can and do happen.

I really hope you have a positive outcome too hun :)


----------



## tj1980

Tor said:


> Hi Tj,
> 
> Don't give up hope i was told i was going to MC and given painkillers and sent on my way my bloods were going up and they said as long as they go up by 66% in 48 hours that is fine but because of the irregular empty sac i was told this was irrelevant, anyone i went back after 2 weeks i presume to check everything had gone but i had had no bleeding/pain and lo and behold there was baby and HB and sac was perfectly normal again, the nurses couldn't explain how it had made such a turn around but it just shows these things can and do happen.
> 
> I really hope you have a positive outcome too hun :)

That's brill news!!! When I went for my scan on Thursday last week there was a HB but unfortunately I've been bleeding since sunday. Got a scan on Monday to check that everything has passed. 

But thanks for your experience x


----------



## Tor

I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: it really is such a horrible thing to happen :( xxx


----------



## jaffacake

Just to update....I've just called for my blood results and they have risen (but not doubled). I have to go back for another scan tomorrow morning. So nervous x[/QUOTE]

Hey just thought i'd see how your scan went.[/QUOTE]

Ah Thank you x Well after them handing me a 'How to deal with a miscarriage leaflet' i thought it was over. However, went for a scan yesterday and we saw a little bean with a heartbeat. What a week of emotions it has been! It's still early days so until this long wait for 12 weeks is over I'm going to try and keep calm x 

I hope everything goes well at your scan on Monday x I'll be sending positive prayers your way x


----------

